# waterfowl dog



## waterfowler

Need some help with my lab. Ive never trained a dog to hunt and figured i'd start with a yellow female lab knowing females are easier to train than males. i hit a stump, she loves water and retrieves great thats all i have. i know how to introduce her to gunfire but after that im stuck again i dont know how to fully train a dog for the field. anyone know of any good trainers i near circleville or lancaster that can help? i would like to help train her i think i would feel kinda left out on this learning experience for both of us if i just threw money out and said see ya soon..


----------



## Minnowhead

I used a book called Waterdog by Richard Wolters. They sell the dvd also. If you train her yourself, you both will get more out of it.


----------



## WalleyeGuy

If she has the proper bloodline in her she will train you. Have some throwable toys and a lot of loud hand clapping to start her under the gun (Set gun out where she can see it).
Get her out where the birds are and she will put it together for you, pretty fast if you can keep a puppy still long enough.
Keep up the yard training all year long.


----------



## fredg53

Minnowhead said:


> I used a book called Waterdog by Richard Wolters. They sell the dvd also. If you train her yourself, you both will get more out of it.


Waterdog is THE official book to get 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eriewalleye

And give her alot of praise, Labs strive to please their master. I have 2 males and IMO, labs are the best dogs.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

at avery we have a dvd called dog tactics. its amazing and works u should check it out.


----------



## Searay

Check for a retriever club near you members at these clubs are very helpful and will help a novice out....


----------



## WeekendWarrior

fredg53 said:


> Waterdog is THE official book to get
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No offense, but this training book/DVD has seen its time. Please investigate Bill Hillmann or Evan Graham. Also, as stated below the bloodline in my opinion is KEY. My last dog, had a decent line, but my new dog is loaded. The willingness to listen, obey and understand is unreal compared to my last dog. 

Bowwowflix.com is an awesome website that I joined and has helped my 5 month old male lab exceed in his training. To give you an idea, he has mastered doubles, triples, blind retrieves, swim bys, whistle, collar conditioning, swimming etc. 

Having a dog that loves to hunt is great, but keep in mind if you don't master basic obedience you will never have a hunting dog. If you live around the central ohio area, I have a personal agility trainer I can recommend. My boy just received his first agility ribbon at 4.5 months. Training a dog is not for the light hearted. I invest about 25 hours a week in training. You have to be prepared to jump in all the way. This is my 2nd lab and I learned from my mistakes (many mistakes came from waterdog). It is a great starting point, but teaches you very basic hunt training info. The two trainers I named above show step by step, week by week. Huge difference.

Find a training buddy it will be well worth your time!! 

Below are some good websites for info:

http://www.bowwowflix.com/
http://www.wcohrc.com/
http://www.retrievertraining.net/
http://gundogforum.com/

Feel free to PM for any advice, or if you want to borrow books, dvd's etc.

Good luck!! It becomes addictive!!


----------



## big_fish

i used waterdog to train my pup he is 16 months old now and was hunting at 7 months when season came in. If their is any advice I can give you it would be to find a good training program (wolters,graham ect.) and stick with it. Consistancy is the key we trained in the morning before work and in the evening after not long sessions but 15 or 20 min somedays longer and some shorter as you get to know your dog you will get to know when he is getting bored. We took a break from taining after season for about a month but we always work on OB.Always end on a high note.Bloodline is a good thing to look for but as they say at the track run what you brought.How old is your dog?does she have any ob training? where are you located? Sit,stay,come and heal will get you started on the right track but you should find a training program and follow it. hopethis helps you and good luck with your dog.


----------



## goose commander

waterfowler what is it you want from your dog? What is the end resault, a compition dog or a hunting partner? Like these guys are saying basic obediance is a must. Sit, stay and come on command. These are not only basics, but safety issuse for her as well. You dont want her breaking on a flock of birds you just landied so you can get to the next flight still coming and her stepping in front of someones barrel. Keep it fun at all times. Remember you love to hunt and though i dont know your dog i bet she dose to....she just may not know it yet. small doses of anything your trying to do, ending with play time eveytime. Keep her yor friend and partner and she will sever outa love and desire. I own a 4 y/o chol. male, he comes from a no name line with parents who would not hunt. He may not impress some trainers but i promise you he gets the job done right now. 
(2011-2012 season 176 retrives) Work on that gun fire ASAP. but there is a good way and a flat out wrong way to do it. I live in obetz...southern franklin co.and would be happy to take you and her on a black bird shoot whenever you think she is ready. Best thing about it is the farmer supplies all the shells (sweet corn problems). lots and lots of shooting.... retrives are based on your ability to knock um down. I realized early Im not a prefessional trainer and hes not a professional dog were just two guys who love to hunt birds together. good luck


----------



## big_fish

I just ran some drills with my boy tank in the front yard I looked at my watch when we started and when he looked to be losing interest I looked again we worked for about 23 min. but a solid 23 min .I was more doing it to see how long we work .anyways we throw a few fun bumpers at the end of every training I guess my point I'm trying to get to is it only takes minimal time investment to train but I'm with goose commander Im not looking for a champion all I want is a hunting companion .I make my own calls but I dont do contest so he doesnt have to do contest to prove he can retrieve thats just us we kill all of our judges and eat our trophies we also do alot of pheasant hunting so we hunt alot during season and I believe the more time you spend with your dog the better team you will be in the field good luck


----------



## WeekendWarrior

Like the other post, hunting is my major reason for having the dog. 

As mentioned below, the blackbird hunting is a great way to introduce retrieving over fire, however watch the heat. This summer is shaping up to be the hottest on record and EIC is a serious and common problem in retrievers. You can never be certain that your dog doesn't have it. My dogs parents have been certified not to have it, so my pup (I hope is without).

Please research Force Fetch and Steadiness on retrieving. This goes along way in the blind. This will train him so he is not unruly, and avoids dropping of the bird 10 yards away from you.

I forgot to mention this DVD - Sound Beginnings. This is a MUST HAVE in retriever training. If people disagree, it is because they never watched it.

Good luck and PM me with any questions.


----------



## DuckMan1006

This is a great thread... 

As some one who hopes to have a dog in the future, I've found all of your tips and experiences eye opening...


----------



## goose commander

great point weekend. the heat makes it very tough this time of the year. you MUST keep a close eye on your partner or he'll over heat quickly. we have been going early and late in the day.

waterfowl iff there is one point of advise i can give is have patience with the retrieve. In the begining if Deke had trouble locating his bird/bumber i would help him find it. well long story short....i took his nose from him. Its been a lot a work getting him to use it again on those lost birds. Be patience and let him find it on his own. During season while he is young let him work the bird....it may cost you another flight but it will pay off in the long run. 

good luck guys!!!


----------



## big_fish

alot of good advice I should have post the same question about 16 months ago lol


----------



## firstflight111

and sent train you dog.. you can buy it at bass pro, cabelas ..even tho I have a lab thats 11 and has made 1000's of retrieves and a chessie pup i use it with booth of them ..I hide it and guide them to it ..or make them hunt it up on there own.. it teaches the to think for them self..this way you can learn to trust you dogs nose ..and you will learn when he gets birdy or not ...


----------



## WeekendWarrior

This is a great thread!!

Let me add a few more things. LIVE PIGEONS!!!!! These will make your dog very birdie!! I have pics/video of my pup actually retrieving them at 11 weeks. I must warn you though - SHACKLE the wings at first. If your dog gets flogged it will make him a little shy. Mine did get flogged, so I waited 2 weeks, bribed him with a treat and it was on like donkey kong!!

I will be replacing my left over pigeons with ducks next week. I have 4 pigeons left. If anyone is interested, throw me a PM. I will sell them for what I have in them. $5 a piece. Wings are starting to grow back now, they are homers. Critical that you keep them clipped. Because, they will fly back to my place if they get out - LOL

Also, toward the end of last year I started to freeze my birds. I have used these solely on water retrieves, the water has helped with the weight carrying for my young pup. Weight has become a non-issue as of late because he has been retrieving my son's basketball when it ends up going away from the court.


----------



## Mike_13

Weekend.... Where you located with the pigeons? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WeekendWarrior

Mike_13 said:


> Weekend.... Where you located with the pigeons?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Central Ohio


----------



## goose commander

after we get through these dog days of summer (no pun intended) and there is time to hook up for a few hours of training maybe we can put together a retriever day. I love working my dog in the midts of caos. when he can concentrate in that enviroment he can anywhere as im sure most of you feel for your partner. Im thinking water, gun fire, bumbers/birds, experienced dogs and pups....whatever comes up. or it good be just a bunch of guys and there dogs playing in the water.....


----------



## WeekendWarrior

goose commander said:


> after we get through these dog days of summer (no pun intended) and there is time to hook up for a few hours of training maybe we can put together a retriever day. I love working my dog in the midts of caos. when he can concentrate in that enviroment he can anywhere as im sure most of you feel for your partner. Im thinking water, gun fire, bumbers/birds, experienced dogs and pups....whatever comes up. or it good be just a bunch of guys and there dogs playing in the water.....


Count me in!!


----------



## wildman

I have a springer spanial that I trained form 8 weeks old.. I did read gun dog by Wolters. My dog was in the duck blind at the rip age of 10 weeks old when it was cold I just rapped him in a jacket.. He is a stud. He he didn't have much of a blood line but from the start he understood what he was suppose to do. That was the coolest part it just came natural.. He is great with the upland game birds also.

IMO it is the dog drive to hunt desides how good he will be. Like my kids one has the hunger for sports and the other just doesn't. The Blood line is a good start with out a doubt but the dogs personality has a ton to do with it. My dog has impressed many people, a couple guys that have spent thousands on there dog. IMO the second most important thing is the time that you spend with him it doesn't have to be all hunting/retrieving related either.. 

I don't mean to toot my dog's horn, I am just amazed at how great of an all around hunting dog that he has become. 

His son: we call him the pretend hunter.. He just runs around acting like he is hunter. He just doesn't have the drive like his dad. But his sister has the drive and is a great hunter.. A guy that wrights for a couple of mag's bought her and hunts the heck out of her..


----------

